
26-study meta-analysis finds Covid-19 aggregate infection-fatality rate 0.68% - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-deadly-is-covid-19-researchers-are-getting-closer-to-an-answer-11595323801
======
starfallg
Flu has an IFR of around 0.1-0.2%, so SARS-COV-2 is several times more deadly
on average.

However, the severity depends on different factors. There are studies coming
out that draws a link between disease severity (and fatality) and the initial
infectious dose.

~~~
marojejian
Do you have any reference for the flu figure? My impression from reading has
been that: 1) figures (0.1%) given for flu are usually CFR, not IFR, 2) there
is of course higher variance, since we are not talking about one virus (and
0.1% would be the high end) 3) data quality is poorer (since it hasn't been as
high a priority).

------
nabla9
It seems that early epidemiological estimates based on Chinese and Diamond
Princess data were very accurate. Error bars are just smaller this time.

------
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/vNhPU](https://archive.vn/vNhPU)

